# New Hobby water pipe leaks!



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi

Any body out there with a newish (say two years old) Hobby motorhome

I have an 11 month old Siesta Exclusive and my brother in law has a Van Exclusive. First time of using the water system we were flooded and the cause was found by my self to be that the push-in pipes were not pushed in, so as soon as we turned the water on of blew the pipes, causing a lot of hassle but I was able to push it back in secure it and have had no more problems.

The Van Exclusive has much the same problem but it seems that when you run the hot water through the pipes the pipes go soft and blow off again and again . The problem seems to be around the manifold.

Has any other Hobby owners had the same problem or is it a general fault, or are we both unlucky. Hobby are not very quick in sorting things out.

Paul


----------



## richardl (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi
I'm happy to report no similar faults on my April'09 build van.

In fact, apart from a problem waste water sensor, everything has 
worked fine from day one.

Not unusual for push-fit connectors to be left loose, even on new houses when mains pressure can really cause a problem!

Excellent service from Camper UK on both Fiat and Hobby sides, even though they didn't supply the van.

Hope all now OK, but if not have a word with Hobby UK.

Regards,

richardl


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

I think it is a problem that can happen on any van (or anything else for that matter) that uses push fit pipes. I had a leak in one of my joints when I took delivery that went undetected for a month. The water was finding a quick way out to ground and I mistook the permanent damp patch under the van for rainwater - it was the middle of winter! After a dry spell I realised there was a leak and I found that a pipe was putting too much pressure on the joint so I changed its routing. I think the lesson is to thoroughly check after taking delivery.


----------



## disney1860 (Jul 14, 2010)

*HELP US PLEASE PLEASE*

We have an elderly (1989) Eldiss Autostraus and we have just come back from our Easter break only to discover that our water tank is not holding any water therefore we have no water running through our taps ???

Please can someone tell us where to get these repaired (Bedfordshire area)

Kind Regards 
disney1860


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Disney, have you found out why/ where there is a leak? Repairs are not straightforward on polyethylene tanks. If you need a replacement have a look at CAK tanks website, they may have a suitable one.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If you can take the tank out and locate the leak. I sanded down the area around the leak on a very large RV tank and put a fibreglass patch with lots of resin. 
Still going strong many years later with 400 litres sloshing around.

Ray.


----------



## lovelace (Aug 22, 2009)

*hobby water leak*

Ho Paul
I have just discovered the same problem on my 2008 Van Exclusive.
Havent used it this year and was checking it over and testing the water and there is a leak from the hot water manifold which appears to be a poorly fitted pushfit joint. Twiddled it a bit and seems to have (temporarilly?) stopped it. To get at it means removing the panel over the trauma heater. It is still under warranty but I cant face another hassle with our local Devon dealer after several poor experiences with them. Did you get yours fixed?


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hobby leaks*

Hi lovelace

What makes me think it is Kerrs!

I wrote about by brother in laws problems but I have quite a bit of hassle with my new Hobby as well. It seems as soon as they have your money they loose interest.

One of the management at Kerrs, Rod Seager used to be with Brownhills at Swindon!!!           

Paul :


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hobby leaks*

Hi Lovelace

PS
In the end my Brother in Law and I repaired our own. Kerrs did tell BIL that the would need his van for two days! He fixed his own in a couple of hours.

Paul


----------



## lovelace (Aug 22, 2009)

Glad to hear that its all sorted. I may have a go at it tomorrow but am going off for a couple of nights on Weds so may wait.
Of course it was Kerrs! What a gang. Wont bore you with our experience as I am sure its similar to most peoples! Am thinking of using Chelston (in Wellington for me) in future. They will do the habitation and Ford service etc and they seem more interested in the customer experience.


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Hobby leaks*

Lovelace
Have sent you a PM

Paul


----------

